# AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Hallo zusammen,

meine GTX 1070 wird hauptsächlich durch Flugsimulation belastet, P3d und Xplane 11, vor allem Xplane 11 hat enorme Anforderungen, GPU fast ständig bei 99% Last, TDP geht schon mal bis 110% hoch, und der RAM ist mit satten 7,5GB voll gestopft. 
da ein Flug mal länger dauert, läuft die Karte für diese Dauer unter Hochlast und entsprechend ist auch der Lüfter extrem laut, undervolting/OC hilft schon etwas, aber dennoch viel zu laut, vor allem ist die Karte trotz der hohen Drehzahl auf 70-75 Grad und eigentlich hätte ich es gerne kühler aber vor allem leiser.

für meinen i7 7700k habe ich eine nzxt x62 Kühlung, leider ist die etwas zur Last der Grafikkarte, da der Radiator vorne angebracht ist, und sich da wesentlich mehr warme Luft zusammenstaut, als vorher mit dem Luftkühler, wo die Luft auf relativ schnellem Weg von CPU raus aus dem Gehäuse ging.

jetzt die eigentliche Frage:
gibt es eine brauchbare Aio Wasserkühlung? oder eine leistbare Custom Wakü? ich habe schon mal bei EKWaterblocks eine Konfiguration gemacht, da bin ich aber bei 385 Flocken das ist mir einfach zu viel. um das Geld kaufe ich lieber eine 2. GTX 1070 und durch die Arbeitsteilung wäre das Problem vermutlich auch behoben, bzw. hätte ich wesentlich mehr Performance. 
200-250 Euro wäre ich bereit zu zahlen, weniger ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht  

bin dankbar für ein paar Tipps, Gehäuse ist btw ein Corsair Carbide 400C, der Radiator würde oben angebracht werden.

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

250 ist mit custom nicht drin. allein der block kostet dich 80-100€.

Passend wäre ein Alphacool Eiswolf M02, der aber glaub ich nirgends zu bekommen ist aktuell. Das würde man inkl Radiator für ~200€ hinbekommen


----------



## Ryle (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Alphacool Eiswolf M02 wäre wohl die einzige Option die direkt passt, dazu dann noch Radiator und Lüfter. Gibt ne Menge AiOs, aber beinahe alle sind nur für Referenz Layouts ausgelegt. Zumindest den Accelero Hybrid III GPU Block solltest du auch auf die Strix montiert bekommen, aber dann wird nur die GPU aktiv gekühlt und für die VRMs müsstest du wahrscheinlich was basteln.
 Eine Custom wirst du nicht zu 200€ zusammen bekommen. EKWB arbeitet aktuell an der Radiator+Pumpen Einheit, die es dann einzeln zusammen mit Custom Loop Kühlern verwendet werden kann. Aber auch hier wirst du das Budget wohl sprengen. Alleine der GPU Kühler kommt dich auf 100€ und mehr.


----------



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

von Alphacool finde ich momentan nur dieses Produkt, allerdings nicht für ROG Strix. Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 / 1070 M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool
den Arctic Kühler habe ich auch schon gesehen, hab jetzt bemerkt da gibts sogar für VRM noch extra Kühlelemente dazu. nur wie sind diese beiden wirklich in der Kühlung? leisten die so viel mehr als die Asus Lüfter? 

sollte ich wirklich zu einer custom Wakü greifen, wäre es vermutlich sinnvoll, den nzxt verkaufen, und ein gemeinsames ordentliches System für CPU/GPU zu kaufen?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

DU verlinkst ja auch M01...brauchen tust du M02. Du könntest also mal im aquatuning-bereich hier im Forum fragen, wann das Teil kommt 

Solltest du auf Custom gehen, schmeiß die AiO raus. Bedenke aber, dass du mindesten 2x240mm haben solltest (absolutes minimum) und das dein Budget verdoppeln solltest.


----------



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

ich warte jetzt mal noch ein wenig ab, und frage ggf. im Forum 
ja ich habe gerade nochmals bei EK Waterblock eine Konfiguration gemacht, da komme ich auf nette 690. das ist mit einem 280er Radi an der Front, und einem dünnem 240er Radi oben. das geht aber auch billiger? 400-450 wäre ich für GPU/CPU durchaus bereit zu bezahlen, die nzxt werde ich schon irgendwie weiterbekommen.
was würdet ihr vorschlagen für custom gpu/CPU in einem, also mit einem Pumpensystem/Ausgleichsbehälter, aber 2 Radiatoren wie gerade gennant?
i7 7700k, MSI Z270 Gaming M5


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

450€ sind möglich, wenn man nicht das beste vom besten nimmt. DIe Kühlfläche ist mit zweimal 240er natürlich nicht so enorm, das man damit Rekorde erwarten kann.

CPU Block ~40€
2x 240er Radi ~ 100€
GPu Block ~100€ (sind immer sehr teuer und wenig auswahl)
Pumpe + AGB 100-120€ (z.b. D5 mit AGB aufsatz)

Dazu kommen Fittinge, Schlauch, Lüfter, Flüssigkeit was ingesamgt auch schnell n Hunni kostet


----------



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

ich habe jetzt mal etwas rausgesucht, würde das in etwa passen?? dazu kommt natürlich noch das Kleinzeugs 
Pumpe: Alphacool VPP655 - OT12 (G1/2" Aussengewinde) | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
AGB: Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir - Black | 60mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
240er Radi: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
280er Radi: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
wobei ich da noch ausmessen muss, ob beim 280er nicht noch der dickere Radi gehen würde, kühlt ja dann gleich viel besser
CPU Block: Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Brass Edition | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
GPU Block: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc1080-gtx-nickel-waek-1265.html#tech_specs
bei der EKWaterblack Konfiguration wurde dieser vorgeschlagen, ich habe aber genau (dropdown menü) die ASUS ROG STRIX 1070 gewählt, also dürfte das schon passen. 
die einzige Frage die ich noch hab, wie das funktioniert, dass ein AGB 2 Radi "bedienen" soll? also brauch ich da ein Zwischengerät, oder wird das mit einer 0815 Installateur Y-Kupplung aufgesplittet? der AGB ist ja nur für einen Kreislauf ausgerichtet.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Die Pumpe an sich ist gut, aber bitte mit einem richtigen Top^^
Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
so oder direkt mit AGB obendrauf, was du halt besser verbauen kannst
Also 
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | 60mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
+
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dicken Radi empfehle ich nicht, da du dann die Lüfter schneller rotieren lassen musst. Die 30mm sind schon top 
Der Kühler ist gut, eine etwas wertigere Alternative wäre der Heatkiller IV Basic.

Für die GPU brauchst du aber den:
EK Water Blocks EK-FC 1080/1070 GTX Strix - Nickel , wenn er für die Asus Strix sein soll 

Dann noch Fittine Schlauch Lüfter Wasser


----------



## Luke_92 (3. März 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Jetzt muss ich nochmals nerven, und zwar bezüglich der Richtung der Lüfter auf den Radiatoren: 

Würde es wenn CPU und GPU wassergekühlt sind, Sinn machen, dass der Radiator oben die Luft rausbläst, und der Radiator vorne ebenfalls nach draußen, nicht wie sonst nach innen? Normalerweise will man ja mit den vorderen Lüfter den Flow erzeugen, aber wenn die GPU sowieso auf direktem Weg die Hitze oben abgibt, und die CPU dann ebenfalls direkt nach draußen, dann wären ja die schlimmsten beiden Hitzekomponenten weg, und vermutlich würde ein Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse genügen, der die Luft raussaugt? Weil wenn die CPU Lüfter die kühle Luft vorne reinsaugen, dann ist die ganze Hitze der CPU im Case, und diese Hitze geht natürlich fast 1:1 nach oben zum GPU Radiator, welcher dann nicht so effektiv gekühlt wird, weil keine kalte Luftzufuhr besteht. Mit meiner Variante wäre viel weniger warme Luft im Gehäuse und das wäre für GPU effektiver. Klar gibt das Board selbst, der RAM, FB, Spannungswandler auch Hitze ab, aber das sollte doch ein Lüfter hinten locker schaffen?  

Weiters bin ich auch am Überlegen, ob ich eventuell meine Festplatten unten vor dem Netzteil entferne, und irgendwo anders unterbringen kann, oder ich steige auf SSD um, die kann man hinten beim Gehäuse einschieben.
Dann wäre nämlich mehr Platz an der Front für einen Radiator, gesehen hier: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2016/06/computex-2016-day-2/corsair-4b.jpg

Nachtrag: es macht nämlich von der Temp. schon einen Unterschied, seit meiner nzxt x62 Kühlung ist meine GTX merkbar wärmer, im idle zw. 43 und 49 Grad das ist viel zu viel. 
Und das kommt daher, weil die CPU Abwärme durch den Radiator vorne ins Gehäuse geblasen wird, und die Grafikkarte immer in dem Wärmestrom liegt. 
Vorher mit Luftkühlung ging die CPU fast ohne Umweg hinten beim Gehäuselüfter raus, und alles war gut. Auch hatte da auch nie Bedarf an den Lüftern oben im Gehäuse, jetzt geht es ohne die Lüfter oben gar nicht mehr, wenn die GTX unter Last ist, sonst staut sich da ordentlich Wärme zusammen


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Für die reine Kühlleistung wäre es schon besser, wenn beide Radiatoren entweder wie von dir beschrieben raus- oder auch beide reinblasen.

Bei der Variante "beide raus" hast du halt den Nachteil, dass du in deinem Gehäuse einen negativen Druck erzeugst und deshalb durch alle Schlitze und Lüftungsgiter Luft reinkommt, die dann nicht durch Staubfilter gefiltert ist.
Bei "beide rein" können sich beide Radis frische Luft von aussen ziehen.
Hat aber den Nachteil, dass du das Case ziemlich stark aufheizt. Den Wassergekühlten Komponenten wäre das ziemlich egal, aber eventuell hast du ja noch andere Hitzeempfindliche Teile drin, die auf ein bisschen Frischluft angewiesen sind (eine M.2 SSD wäre solch ein Kandidat.. oder beim starken übertakten auch die Spannungswandler auf dem MB).

Wenns ums Thema Geld geht, solltest du dir auch sowas mal angucken:
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/XT - Set | NexXxos Cool Answer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
da bräuchtest du dann nur noch einen 2ten Radiator (ca. 60-70 €) und den GPU Block (ca. 100€)  + 4 Anschraubtüllen (ca. 20-30€) dazu.
(Solche Sets gibts auch von EKWB, falls dir deren Komponenten eher zusagen sollten)

Bist dann von der Teileauswahl her weniger flexibel, aber sparst dir ca. 50-80 €.


----------



## Luke_92 (3. März 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*

Ja so ein Set ist wirklich nett, leider hat mein Corsair Carbide 400C aber keinen Schacht für CD-Laufwerke, folglich passt kein einziges Set, da der Ausgleichsbehälter bei jedem auf CD-Schacht Basis ist…. 

Ich habe mir bei Caseking einmal ein Set mit eher den Wunschkomponenten gemacht, der Preis ist jetzt all in mit allem drum und dran € 581,22
Bei Aquatuning immer noch mit einem sicher guten System komme ich auf € 463,43
Beide aber nur mit einem 360er Radi und 3x120mm Lüftern. Ein oder zwei Radi macht eig. preislich fast nichts mehr aus bei der Summe, ein 360er kostet nicht so viel weniger als 1x240 und 1x280, und für 240/280 Variante habe ich schon alle Lüfter, für den 360er fehlt mir noch ein 120er Lüfter, dann ist der Preis schon wieder fast gleich, und der 1M mehr Schlauch macht auch nichts aus  

Wegen Lüfterausrichtung: ja stimmt bei beiden raus kommt wieder das Staub Problem, das bedachte ich nicht… aber beide rein ist doch auf blöd irgendwie… da müsste höchstens der Lüfter hinten enorm aufdrehen damit der halbwegs die Luft nach draußen bekommt, bzw. da eh Überdruck herrschen würde, wäre es evtl gar nicht so tragisch, wenn der hinten dann den Flow in eine Richtung ziehen kann. 

In dem Fall muss ich doch fast wieder die single 360er Variante einwerfen, da geht zwar auch die ganze Luft ins Gehäuse rein, jedoch kann man mit Lüftern oben und hinten einen guten Flow erzeugen, was bei beiden rein nicht so gut möglich ist. 
Bei Caseking gibt’s auch fertigsysteme, einer hat da eines sehr genau bewertet, das ist nur ein 240er oder ein 280er Radi für eine GTX 1080 und einen OC  i7 7700k, und bei GTA V in 4k schreibt er nach 2 Stunden spielen CPU max. 47 und GPU max 56 Grad. Das würde ja locker ausreichen für meine Zwecke, was auch für einen Single 360er sprechen würde, der ja dann noch besser kühlt, also das Fertigsystem von Caseking, welches ziemlich die selben CPU/GPU Kühler verbaut hat.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: AiO oder leistbare custom Wakü für Asus GTX 1070 ROG Strix*



Luke_92 schrieb:


> Ja so ein Set ist wirklich nett, leider hat mein Corsair Carbide 400C aber keinen Schacht für CD-Laufwerke, folglich passt kein einziges Set, da der Ausgleichsbehälter bei jedem auf CD-Schacht Basis ist….
> .



Die Kits von EKWB haben einen "normalen" Röhren Ausgleichbehälter (mit integrierter Pumpe) und sind sogar noch etwas günstiger.. kannst ja nochmal reingucken:
PC Water Cooling Kits  – EK Webshop

Davon abgesehen:
Ja, prinzipiell sollte ein 360er reichen.
Grob über den Daumen solltest du etwa einen 120er pro 100Watt TDP rechnen... macht bei deinen ca. 300W einen 360er. Damit wirds nicht ultra silent aber ziemlich ruhig.

Grundsätzlich geht es sogar mit noch weniger, wenn man einen dicken Radiator mit hoher Lamellendichte nimmt.. aber dann muss man die Lüfter halt entsprechend schnell drehen lassen und es wird recht laut werden.
Deswegen immer Vorsicht bei Aussagen im Netz...
Temperatur im Verhältnis zu Radiatorfläche ist eine Sache, aber so lange du nicht weißt wie schnell derjenige seine Lüfter dafür drehen lässt, sagt das wenig aus.


----------

